# Support for 1.5TB Drive



## EssKayKay (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to add two 1.5GB SATA hard drives to our old Dell PowerEdge 1600SC server for data storage only (not boot drives). The machine is not SATA compliant so I must also install a PCI SATA controller (which I was told should work fine). However, my question is, this machine is still running Win2K Server - will Win2K recognize the full capacity of these new drives?

Thanks,
SKK


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

SP3 or higher supports hard disks over 137gb, you might need to enable it in the registry if is has not already been done.

To enable 48-bit LBA large-disk support in the registry:

Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe).
Locate and then click the following key in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Atapi\Parameters
On the Edit menu, click Add Value, and then add the following registry value:
Value name: EnableBigLba
Data type: REG_DWORD
Value data: 0x1
Quit Registry Editor.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305098

.


----------



## EssKayKay (Dec 18, 2008)

I have two 500GB IDE drives in the machine now that work fine (used only as data storage - not system disks). However, I want to replace those with two 1.5TB SATA drives. After enabling Large Disk Support in Win2K Server, what's the max capacity I can expect? I'm hoping 2TB.

Also, the machine I'm installing these in is an older Dell PowerEdge 1600. This does not have SATA drives. If I install a PCI SATA controller in the machine, will the OS still see the two new 1.5TB SATA drives?

Thanks again,
SKK


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes 2tb

Yes.


----------



## EssKayKay (Dec 18, 2008)

Excellent MumboDog

Thank you very much...
SKK


----------

